# Shrimp Tank



## shanexu (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey everyone!

going into the 3rd month into keeping aquariums
here's my shrimp tank! i had fish before but my cherry's eggs hatched, so i removed the fishes other than the otos.

its been almost 3weeks since the babies hatched

below is a photo!

Hardware: 
2.5 Gallon tank
10W Coralife Mini Compact 50 50
Power Mini filter
Quartz gravel
Bogwood
4 Pebbles

Plants:
Nana Plant
Java Moss
Marimo Moss Ball Bits
Duckweeds

Animals:
1 Adult Cherry, Female (berried when i bought her)
1 Adult Malayan, Female
2 Oto
20? Baby Cherries


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

nice looking tank


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice 

Thats a 2.5gal WOW great job


----------



## shanexu (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks all~ yup its 2.5 Gallon. =DD


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

nice dude, I have a 2.5G with crazy breeding cherry shrimp ahahaha

I had it on my desk in my dorm for so long, I would point out all the babies and my friend would be like "what are you talking about!" lol took a while before he could see them too ;-)


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice looking aquarium. You seem to have researched everything about cherries and what they need.


----------



## shanexu (Jul 3, 2009)

haha yeah i pointed out all the babies too! hahahaha so crazy

thanks calmer! =) yeah i tried to find out what they need so i did my best! haha


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Leaving only the oto cats in with the babies gave you away.


----------



## shanexu (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah i had a betta and zebra danios in it before. definately not a good idea to leave them inside =P


----------

